# caterpillar identification



## Godlygaz (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't find this anywhere, I have tried every webpage book etc I have. Ideas?


free photo upload


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

It's a Fox moth _Macrothylacia rubi _caterpillar


----------

